# Bharosa Daan



## ravneet_sb (Mar 28, 2015)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Focus comes on word "Bharosa Daan" 

"DAAN" is to give something not only as "MONEY" or "MATERIAL"

as abstract value "FAITH"

How one deals with  "FAITH" in daily life 

For E.G.

One  commit  for purity in Merchandise, 

Or Commit Time for Service to be Delivered

In one  Adheres to Commitment 

One is Giving Faith 

and 

Responding if commitment is failing
One is dealing in faith

This is

"FAITH GIVING" 
or
"SELF COMMITMENT" 
or 
"BHAROSA DAAN"

Thinking before any "COMMITMENT" and "ADHERENCE" gives "BHAROSA DAAN" 

to earn 

"BHAROSA"  or "FAITH" of others

This is "TRUE VIRTUE"

Difficult to Achieve 

Waheguru Ji Da Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 30, 2015)

I am glad Sikhi is not a faith for me but a pragmatic way of life where one stumbles often but also learns to dust off and carry on his/her personal journey.

Bharosa Daan for me means, 'Never Give up' even if you stumble often.

Having said that, the Ardaas we recite quite often is anti Gurmat in my opinion.

Can someone enlighten  me with the original ardaas our Guru Sahibs recited starting from Guru Nanak?

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------

